# Bumble foot again!



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

My poor Boris has had a battle with bumble foot for ages on and off, I have tried every thing I know of. He seems to have been forever on Baytril from the vets, I soak his foot in Epsom salts 3 times a day and rub F&M ointment in his foot also 3 times a day... I change his fleece blanket twice a day.. what else can I do.. I must be so painful...

any other tips please ??????


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Poor guy sounds like you are already doing loads for him. 

Does he wee on the fleece and then walk on it - just wondering if puppy pads might be a better option as they'll suck any wet up. 

this section doesn't get many people looking here you might be best posting in rodents instead.

Hope he recovers soon


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I have vet bed for him as well, which goes in for over night, I could use that all the time! His Brother Dylan is blind and doesn't move around a lot and Boris does tend to stick by his side.  Dylan is the boss!

I will try the rodent thread, thank you


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

ewelsh said:


> I have vet bed for him as well, which goes in for over night, I could use that all the time! His Brother Dylan is blind and doesn't move around a lot and Boris does tend to stick by his side.  Dylan is the boss!
> 
> I will try the rodent thread, thank you


I will move this to rodents for you ewelsh, Ive never dealt with bumblefoot before though so I cant be a lot of help Im afraid


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I've been advised to try here rather than small animal thread.

I hope someone can help me. Please.

I have two Guniea pigs, Boris & Dylan both 6 years old now. Boris has had awful Bumble foot for some time. He seems to be forever on Baytrill for his bumble foot, I also bathe his foot in Epsom salts and rub F&M ointment into his foot 3 times a day. They have a 3 floor hutch slopes are carpeted to avoid any cuts, but I have him in a smaller hutch when the bumble foot flares up ( less running around ) they have vet bed at night and I change the bedding twice a day of fleece blankets...

My other Guniea pig has never suffered form bumble foot yet if anyone should get it is Dylan as he is blind and doesn't tend to move around much.

Their diet is better than mine. They have Dried Guinea pig food, hay, an apple and carrot daily and a packet of parsley or coriander daily...What else can I do? he must be in so much pain as it is always swollen. 

The vet keeps giving Baytrill, which clears it up of inflammation and redness but it never clears completely hence returns in no time!

I hope someone can offer different advice as the above is just not working for him.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

ewelsh said:


> Thank you


Ive merged the threads so there aren't two running at once, first time Ive done that, I feel really clever now


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I just clocked that, very impressive


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

is he indoors or outdoors? it may be an idea to change the fleece for substrate such as megazorb, i would also suggest giving his feet a daily salt bath, and making sure you dry them off completely then put some green cream on them, which promotes healing, and popping him back, what food are they on? an apple and a carrot daily arent really good for pigs, both are very high in sugar, they need a bowl full with good selection of leafy green vegetables daily, bell peppers are also very good for piggies as they contain a lot of vit c, which piggies can not make them selves


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

They are both indoors but do go outside in the summer under a grass hutch.

I do soak his feet in Epsom salts, which form of salts do you suggest?

Also what is this Green cream?

They do have a good variety of greens daily, green cabbage, grass, dandelion leaves, but they have to have their carrot & apple & corriander daily or they scream the house down... I could cut it back a little..

I was advised to give them vit C human form which they do nibble on once a week, but I will try bell peppers also!

I will also look up the megazorb

Thank you


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i normally use rock salts. how much salt do you use in how much water? and do you boil and cool the water first

this is green cream
Galen's Garden's Green Cream

its made from all natural plants and plant extracts to naturally aid healing and keep away infection, its a must have for every furry first aid kit


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I use Epsom salts 1/4 tsp in a cup of cooled boiled water ( we have very hard water so I have to filter & boil all water )

Will order that cream now. 

Thanks for all this info


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow I just looked at that site Galen's you recommended.... maybe i could order different food, they do love fresh grass.. anything in particular you use for your guniea pigs? There seems to be very little info for products.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would prabably up your salt, for a normal saline solution i use 2 teaspoons of salt per cup of boiled water

my pigs get wagg optimum pellets, and meadow hay as their staple diet. they then get veggies, which vairies daily, they also sometimes get different dried herbs mixes and different treat hays

if you have a bit of a green thumb i would recomend trying to grow some of the seeds they sell, i have some different herbs and veggies growing in trays at the moment for the buns and pigs


----------

